# Darkroom



## madi_yates12 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm looking to start my own darkroom but I am in high school and have a budget. Where do I start? And any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

Darkroom gear is über-cheap these days.  If you bide your time, you can probably find something for free.  Check the local Craigslist ads, as well as any brick-n-mortar camera stores.


----------



## madi_yates12 (Jun 19, 2015)

Even enlargers and all that jazz? I'm starting from scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 19, 2015)

Try Film Photography Project An Internet Radio Show On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide .

Much of the equipment can be found fairly cheap. (Hey, Sparky beat me to it!) If you want to print probably an enlarger would be the biggest expense. Try looking up Beseler, seems like they have one model that's more budget friendly but still an expense (try Adorama or B&H both in Manhattan). Once you do some research on enlargers and learn what to get, that would help if you look at used. Make sure everything is included, I've seen some for sale that were a pile of metal! or not much more than that so you'd need to know how to put it back together if you bought it.

If you can find a class in your area that would be a good way to learn proper techniques and have someone show you how.

Home Freestyle Photographic Supplies carries some student supplies and paper that might be a good starting point.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2015)

madi_yates12 said:


> Even enlargers and all that jazz? I'm starting from scratch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep.  My darkroom was 98% gifted to me.  I only needed to get some trays, tongs and the chemicals & paper.


----------

